# fishing babe contest!



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

Give Martine a vote please! I know yall all enjoyed the big blue thread! Haha

http://www.saltwatersportsman.com/fish-babes/photo-submission/january-2013/martine/137622?page=1


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Ok, I voted. But it would be better if the dude wasn't in the background


----------



## Midnight Splash (May 24, 2011)

I agree. Make him disappear with some photo shop.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Done!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I saw your pic recently with whites by a kayak I believe. Y'all keep fishing together! And yes, I voted for Martine.


----------



## Midnight Splash (May 24, 2011)

Much better!


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

What dude... was there a guy in that pic??? Never saw him...


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Quit teasing us with that pic again! We need to see some more!!!!


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

dun


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

That Robbie Guy said:


> Done!


#35

With 27 entries, dang, it's gonna be a fight!


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

That Robbie Guy said:


> #35
> 
> With 27 entries, dang, it's gonna be a fight!


I don't understand? What do u mean #35


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

She needs a new top. It's fixin to give up.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

*Vote For My Girl...*

..her name is "Small Feet." kisssm


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

Voted


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Most days I really enjoy my 2cool threads. Then there are times like this when I feel as confused as a left handed goose in a hail storm. #35 what?


----------



## Wett'n my Hooks (Mar 26, 2011)

Someone needs to pass gas, bad? LOL


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

nice catfish and 2 puppy drum


----------



## Midnight Splash (May 24, 2011)

iridered2003 said:


> nice catfish and 2 puppy drum


Those 2 puppy drum will have to carry her a long way to win with a picture of a catfish in a saltwater magazine. :rotfl:


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

Midnight Splash said:


> Those 2 puppy drum will have to carry her a long way to win with a picture of a catfish in a saltwater magazine. :rotfl:


What catfish??


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

Midnight Splash said:


> Those 2 puppy drum will have to carry her a long way to win with a picture of a catfish in a saltwater magazine. :rotfl:


I've caught catfish in salwater. Lol


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

devil1824 said:


> She needs a new top. It's fixin to give up.


Dont mind at all


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

SwineAssassiN said:


> Dont mind at all


and NO NEW TOP!! i dont care what anyone says:spineyes::spineyes::spineyes::spineyes:


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

i am thinkin that the #35 is his vote number........he was the 35 voter?????


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

SwineAssassiN said:


> I don't understand? What do u mean #35


I was vote #35 at that time.

I just voted again, but it didn't show me the # of my vote. Hmph.


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

I do not see how you can check votes on 2nd page?? Gotta bump this up Swine...


----------



## Midnight Splash (May 24, 2011)

the hook said:


> I do not see how you can check votes on 2nd page?? Gotta bump this up Swine...


I voted a few days in a row and had the same problem. Erica is pretty hot too!
:an5:


----------



## Nosaed (Aug 2, 2010)

Really it's disappointing seeing all these grown men acting like a 13 year that has the hots for their babysitter.


----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

Nosaed said:


> Really it's disappointing seeing all these grown men acting like a 13 year that has the hots for their babysitter.


Don't look then....I really hate to disapoint you, you know


----------



## Nosaed (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm not embarrassing my self so no worries dude....


----------

